# للبنات المجانين بس



## ابن المصلوب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اربع اشياء تخليكي تعرفي انتي مجنونة ولا لا 



اولا : لو حسيتي انك تضحكين وتبكين في وقت واحد 

ثانيآ : اذا حسيتي انك تحبين الشخص اللي قدامك وفي نفس الوقت تكرهيه 

ثالثآ : اذا حسيتي ببرد وحر في نفس الوقت 


خليكي في التلاتة دول وانتبهي للرابعة 


انتبهي للرابعة







دي مهمة جداااااا










اهم حاجة ممكن تكون للبنات








يلا يلا يلا يلا يلا نشووووووووووووف










رابعآ : والشئ الأكيد انتي مجنونة لأنك دخلتي علي الموضوع دة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

اكدلي الشك

كدا مجنونة مجنونة يعني
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ينقل للترفيهي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*يااااااااااااااافرحتى 30:30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جداا يا جاي في الطريق


مرسي ليك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع ده عشان اثبت لنفسى انى مجنونه ​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

علشاااان بس تعرفو ان احنا مش بنفتري علي حد 

شكرا علي المداخلات


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكدلي الشك
> 
> ...


شكرا مرمر علي المرور الجميل 
ربنا يكملك ب.......... ههههه
​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يااااااااااااااافرحتى 30:30:*​


انا ماااااااالي انا قلت البنات المجانين بس انتي الي دخلتي


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جميل جداا يا جاي في الطريق
> 
> 
> مرسي ليك​*


شكرا مايكل علي مرورك


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يعنى انا كده مجنونه على العموم شكرااااااا بس بجد فكره لذيذ اوى


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> يعنى انا كده مجنونه على العموم شكرااااااا بس بجد فكره لذيذ اوى



اي خدمه يا قمر شكرا  علي مرورك​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هيييييييييييية الموضوع دا كدة 100% شكرا ليك


----------



## christin (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_ههههههههه
بس انا دخلت للفضول_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*hgpl]الحمد للة الاربع حجات موجودين فيا 
يعني مجنونة مجنونة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا جاي في الطريق​*


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مجانين مجانين*
*بس نعيش*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه يالهو انا كمان طلعت مجنونة طووووووووويب تمام بس على رأى تويتى بس نعيش​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اتاكدت دلوقتى+ ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> انا ماااااااالي انا قلت البنات المجانين بس انتي الي دخلتي



انا كنت بقول كده برضه
بس مش كلهم عشان منضربش


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> هيييييييييييية الموضوع دا كدة 100% شكرا ليك


 
شكرا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

christin قال:


> _ههههههههه_
> _بس انا دخلت للفضول_


 
وانا مالي حد قالك ادخلي انا قلت المجانين بس


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *hgpl]الحمد للة الاربع حجات موجودين فيا​*
> *يعني مجنونة مجنونة *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مرسي يا جاي في الطريق *​


 
احما كنا شاكين بس ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير 

هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *مجانين مجانين*
> *بس نعيش*
> *هههههههههه*


 
تويتي نورتي الموضوع بس ياما ناس عايشين


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه يالهو انا كمان طلعت مجنونة طووووووووويب تمام بس على رأى تويتى بس نعيش​*


 
انا هاقول لروك علي الموضوع ده علشان اخدتي عضو مبارك

شكرا بنت العدرا


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> اتاكدت دلوقتى+ ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


شكرا علي مرورك​


----------



## aymanfree (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه موضوع بجد لزيز ربنااا يباااااااااارك حياااااااااااتك


----------



## christin (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_* ماأنا كنت عارفه من زمان​*__*:fun_lol:​*[/i_


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> تويتي نورتي الموضوع بس ياما ناس عايشين


 
*امممم*
*قصدك ايه بقى :smil8:*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *امممم*
> *قصدك ايه بقى :smil8:*


 
انا مش بخاف:bud::act19::boxing: 
قصدي العقل زينه  
شكراااا


----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> انا مش بخاف:bud::act19::boxing:
> قصدي العقل زينه
> شكراااا


 
*امممممم*
*كل ده جايبه معاك وانت جاى*
*طب انا هعملك مطب صناعى فى الطريق*
*اخليك متقدرش تيجى:t30:*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

محدش هايقدر يعمل حاجه وبعدين انا عديت الشارع بتاعكم علشان كده اعملي مطب براحتك:t30::t30::t30::99::bud::act19::boxing::59:


----------



## yousteka (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههه


طلعت مجنونة_بس انا كنت واثقة في كدة من قبل ما ادخل الموضوع_


مرسي ليك كتير يا جاي في الطريق

ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههه شكرا على المعلومات​


----------



## dark_angel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*كده يبقى كل البنات مجانين*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فين رحتو يا مجانين


----------



## zama (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جامد جدا جدا جدا  لكن الحمد لله انا مش مجنون لانى ولد 
والموضوع للبنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا جزيلا..........................................................


----------



## bashiliya (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هو انا طلعت مجونونة كدة يا جاى تطلعنى مجنونة فى الاخر بس اللة ينور عليكك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مافيناش زعل يابوشا انتي اللي جيتي


----------

